# Charging Batteries Overnight



## Silver

Hi all

Been wanting to ask this for some time.

*Do you charge your batteries overnight? Is this a recommended thing to do?*

I have read from several sources recommendations not to leave batteries "unattended" while charging them. I think the advice is given in case the charger doesn't automatically switch off when the battery is fully charged, risking the battery getting damaged or even catching on fire. 

So for the past 2 or 3 months, I have only charged my batteries when I am awake. Before I go to sleep, I unplug the charger, even if its not finished - and plug it in again in the morning. It is a bit of a pain but I have gotten used to it. But I am wondering if this is necessary?

I am using Twisp batteries with the Twisp charger and Vision Spinners with the Twisp charger. I also have the Efest 18650 IMRs which I charge on the Nitecore Intellicharger. 

Wondering what your experiences are and what you think on this issue?


----------



## BhavZ

I have left my ego style batteries on charge overnight and have had no issue, I am also curious about the 18650 ICR batteries on a Nitecore Intellicharger

If I am not mistake the Nitecore does have a cut-off so should be safe.


----------



## TylerD

I charge my batteries through the night and day. I have the Efest Luc charger and it is awesome! Got protection cut off and I can see the voltage of the batteries. Clever little charger.


----------



## johan

Nitecore / Efest: you can leave your batteries indefinitely in them. As soon as the batteries reach 100% capacity (draws no more current @ 4.23V) they automatically cut-off supply to batteries.

Small USB chargers: battery can also be left on them indefinitely (build in current and voltage limiting). When the battery is faulty, its a different story - the battery will first overheat and then the little usb charger will start to overheat and eventually will damage internal semiconductors.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Nitecore / Efest: you can leave your batteries indefinitely in them. As soon as the batteries reach 100% capacity (draws no more current @ 4.23V) they automatically cut-off supply to batteries.
> 
> Small USB chargers: battery can also be left on them indefinitely (build in current and voltage limiting). When the battery is faulty, its a different story - the battery will first overheat and then the little usb charger will start to overheat and eventually will damage internal semiconductors.


I follow the same procedure as @Silver. What happens to a faulty battery in the Nitecore/Efest, @johanct?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I charge them as soon as they run out... sometimes day and sometime overnight... never had an issue.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> I follow the same procedure as @Silver. What happens to a faulty battery in the Nitecore/Efest, @johanct?



Both Nitecore / Efest (manufactured by same company) are CE certified and will not have received the mark if the product goes faulty and could potentially cause any damage. Before a manufacturer can place a CE mark on his product the latter must be in posession of a couple of independant 3'rd party test certificates and approvals; the most important being *EMC* (electro magnetic compatability) and *Safety* (a vigorous series of tests that proves that the product pose no danger to the end user in whatever circumstances and will not cause any fires). The couple that I tested all have cutoff features build in when the charging section is shorted or the internal voltage control goes faulty as well as internal over-temperature protection.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> Nitecore / Efest: you can leave your batteries indefinitely in them. As soon as the batteries reach 100% capacity (draws no more current @ 4.23V) they automatically cut-off supply to batteries.
> 
> Small USB chargers: battery can also be left on them indefinitely (build in current and voltage limiting). When the battery is faulty, its a different story - the battery will first overheat and then the little usb charger will start to overheat and eventually will damage internal semiconductors.



so what you saying is that after charging if the battery or charger is warm, then theres a fault somewhere?


----------



## Gizmo

I charge nightly, however the charger is far away from my bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Both Nitecore / Efest (manufactured by same company) are CE certified and will not have received the mark if the product goes faulty and could potentially cause any damage. Before a manufacturer can place a CE mark on his product he must be in posession of a couple of independant test certificates and approvals; the most important being *EMC* (electro magnetic compatability) and *Safety* (a vigorous series of tests that proves that the product pose no danger to the user in whatever circumstances and will not cause any fires). The couple that I tested all have a cutoff features build in when the charging section is shorted or the internal voltage control goes faulty.


Thanks @johanct, much appreciated.


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> I charge nightly, however the charger is far away from my bed.


Presume you do not like bright disco lights near you during sleep time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> so what you saying is that after charging if the battery or charger is warm, then theres a fault somewhere?



No not at all - I should have said HOT, meaning over 60C (you can touch, but its too hot to keep in your hand).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Matthee said:


> Presume you do not like bright disco lights near you during sleep time.



I just worry, even though its rare something can happen. I just rather be safe. Otherwise its fine. My charger is in a tiled area, nothing really that can catch light either

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Silver1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been wanting to ask this for some time.
> 
> *Do you charge your batteries overnight? Is this a recommended thing to do?*
> 
> I have read from several sources recommendations not to leave batteries "unattended" while charging them. I think the advice is given in case the charger doesn't automatically switch off when the battery is fully charged, risking the battery getting damaged or even catching on fire.
> 
> So for the past 2 or 3 months, I have only charged my batteries when I am awake. Before I go to sleep, I unplug the charger, even if its not finished - and plug it in again in the morning. It is a bit of a pain but I have gotten used to it. But I am wondering if this is necessary?
> 
> I am using Twisp batteries with the Twisp charger and Vision Spinners with the Twisp charger. I also have the Efest 18650 IMRs which I charge on the Nitecore Intellicharger.
> 
> Wondering what your experiences are and what you think on this issue?




Anyway, Silver if you have a decent charger that actually cuts off. You 100% fine. I2/I4 or Efest Luc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Gizmo you got it right! I must also add that in any Chinese "Electronic "Market" you can buy CE stickers and in the electronics community they are called "Chinese Export". If a product has a CE sticker and its not part of the mold and/or laser etched into the metal part, it does not conform to CE specifications.

CE stands for Conformite Europeene (accents on i and e).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Last on this CE thing - if you doubt the authenticity of a CE mark, you may ask the manufacturer or the distributor for a copy of the CE certificate and they are by CE rules compelled to provide you with a copy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> No not at all - I should have said HOT, meaning over 60C (you can touch, but its too hot to keep in your hand).



cool jazz


----------



## Silver

Wow, many thanks for all your comments. 

Thanks @johanct for the detailed explanations on the CE certification. I feel much better regarding the Nitecore charger now, thanks. As for the other batteries (Twisp, Spinner etc), I think I will still remain cautious. I see all the wall adapters of these ones have the CE mark on a sticker on the unit, but none are molded into the plastic.

Another option I have considered is to run my overnight charger on a timer switch. I have one or two of those MajorTech digital ones. 

@Gizmo, I loved your chirp of making sure its far away from you when sleeping. I will have to move my "charging station" to a different area now, LOL. 

On @Matthee's point about disco lights, you are right, sometimes I have several things on charge and it makes for a fascinating starship enterprise look when its dark!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> I just worry, even though its rare something can happen. I just rather be safe. Otherwise its fine. My charger is in a tiled area, nothing really that can catch light either


Good point, one can never be too cautious.


----------



## johan

Everything is SAFE when switched OFF and unplugged

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gizmo said:


> I just worry, even though its rare something can happen. I just rather be safe. Otherwise its fine. My charger is in a tiled area, nothing really that can catch light either



Then we are totally wreckless, we leave our chargers overnight, right next to the bed on the carpet...


----------



## johan

The real risk leaving it plugged in, is during Thunderstorms - a lightning strike up to 2km away can cause serious damage to any equipment on your electrical reticulation.


----------



## ibanez

Riaz said:


> so what you saying is that after charging if the battery or charger is warm, then theres a fault somewhere?



Damn right !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

